
Neotron – Family of 80s-style ARM-based Rusty-ROM home computers - guidoism
https://github.com/neotron-compute
======
guidoism
I found their PCB on Kitspace and thought it was intriguing:
[https://kitspace.org/boards/github.com/neotron-
compute/neotr...](https://kitspace.org/boards/github.com/neotron-
compute/neotron-32-hardware/)

Z80-based retro computers are cool and all, but it's exciting to see one based
on a modern microcontroller.

